
Ask HN: Is Wikipedia going to survive? - codegeek
With the aggressive push for donations, wikipedia seems desperate to keep floating. Have you been seeing the Donate Banners every time you visit wikipedia ?
======
detaro
The foundation has more and more money each year and spends quite a bit on
things that are not critical to running wikipedia, so I have no reason to
believe that Wikipedia is at financial risk.

------
cjbprime
They have $90M in savings. They already met their donation goal, half way
through the donation period. They spend $2M a year on keeping the site
running. They are fine.

------
LordWinstanley
You must be new to Wikipedia, if your never seen Jimmy Whales's begging bowl
before now

------
PaulHoule
They do this every december. If you watched pbs in the us you would think the
same thing.

------
InASeaOfCode
I wish more people would donate

~~~
internaut
I usually give $10 per year. Not because I think they need it, but because
they are an important institution. I'm concerned that the number of
contributors is going down though.

~~~
arthur2e5
Taking how often they are doing edit-a-thons into account, it's possible that
some of your money goes into recruiting new contributors. (WMF also has a
scholarship for known-good contributors to attend these conferences.)

